# help baby crickets in tank



## raf113 (Jul 21, 2010)

hi just spotted a load of baby crickets must have just been born in with my red nee there are loads is there anything i can do for him as i canrnt get fresh substrate till sat


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

How big's the spider's tank? If there's space you could stick it in the freezer for an hour - obviously putting the spider into another container first! 

edit - not if it's a glass tank though, it might crack


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

or keep it really dry and they will die off


----------



## raf113 (Jul 21, 2010)

no good its a exo terra 30x30x30 iv got a faunarium spare but no substate apart from kitchen roll


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

well if the spider doesn't seem concerned just leave him until Saturday when you can get fresh sub, it's only one and a bit days.
If they're bothering him, stick him in the faunarium on kitchen roll, again he'll be OK for a day.

Like Matt says the baby cricks will soon die off if the tank is dry. Pinhead crickets need quite a bit of humidity.

You could stick a bit of lettuce or carrot into the tank, the crickets will go there to eat and leave the spider alone.


----------



## raf113 (Jul 21, 2010)

tarantulamatt said:


> or keep it really dry and they will die off


sprayed it earlyer, worried about them creepin out the gaps now


----------



## raf113 (Jul 21, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> well if the spider doesn't seem concerned just leave him until Saturday when you can get fresh sub, it's only one and a bit days.
> If they're bothering him, stick him in the faunarium on kitchen roll, again he'll be OK for a day.
> 
> Like Matt says the baby cricks will soon die off if the tank is dry. Pinhead crickets need quite a bit of humidity.
> ...


nice 1 il pop a chopped up carrot in he dont seem botherd


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Baby crickets are one of the easiest things to kill ever. You ever tried breeding them? That's easy. Try rearing them! 

Just give the tank an allmighty spray of water, and they drown as they're so small. Then let the tank dry out. It won't do the spider any harm.


----------



## raf113 (Jul 21, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Baby crickets are one of the easiest things to kill ever. You ever tried breeding them? That's easy. Try rearing them!
> 
> Just give the tank an allmighty spray of water, and they drown as they're so small. Then let the tank dry out. It won't do the spider any harm.


hi took my spider out and blasted the tank ,looks like it worked thanks for advice nice 1


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

raf113 said:


> hi took my spider out and blasted the tank ,looks like it worked thanks for advice nice 1


No worrys. Drowning them is the easiest way to kill them. It makes them a nightmare to rear on from micro size though as they drown and die in the smallest volume of water.


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

I tried breeding crickets many a time, never worked but I didnt know they needed humidity. Now im trying mealies, they seem easier & it seems to be working.
A friend used to breed crickets but he said he couldnt get them past stage 3.


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

bury a camera pot or similar sized smooth edge container so the top is ground level and they will all fall in and not be able to get out, works a treat :2thumb:


----------



## superdeano (Aug 25, 2010)

Im not sure if its a good idea. but my T has ants that have come from wher ei bought it. i put the substrate into a glass container and microwaved it. i then put the substrate into a fridge to cool off, took out and then got to normal room temp. seems to have slowed it down so far, there are still odd few running around but can barly tell. meh its just what i did. i put it in the microwave for like 20 secs kept a good eye on it tho!!!!:!::!::!:


----------

